# back to the quads



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

can anyone offer any advice here?
i have managed to locate some quadbikes i am interested in buying in pt but the problem is i cant buy the kit that i want on the bike in pt.
there is only one company in the whole of europe that has the kit but it is not sold separately it has to be supplied already fitted to the bike.
as the bike is going to be used mainly as a two seater i really need the full kit on it for riding on road.
so i now have a problem and the question is this;
can i bring a quad into portugal in an unregistererd state ie brand new and then register it for first time use in pt or will it cause problems with registration and possible import duty?
i have phoned the company who manufacture the kit and they will definately not sell me the kit to add on myself even though its pretty much just a bolt on type and could be added anyway.
the real issue here though is import registration problems?
thanks everyone


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Wouldn't the easiest way be to get Portuguese supplier to import one already done, I'd first ask why they don't, the answer might be they wouldn't be road legal in Portugal. I'd clarify this first.

You won't be able to do a personal import until you have Registered your Residence, whether you import it new or secondhand shouldn't make any difference as either are registered as a new vehicle for matriculation purposes, but new will cost you more than bringing a secondhand one in. 

Personally I'd look for 2nd hand one to import, after first checking a COC is available and my first point.


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Wouldn't the easiest way be to get Portuguese supplier to import one already done, I'd first ask why they don't, the answer might be they wouldn't be road legal in Portugal. I'd clarify this first.
> 
> You won't be able to do a personal import until you have Registered your Residence, whether you import it new or secondhand shouldn't make any difference as either are registered as a new vehicle for matriculation purposes, but new will cost you more than bringing a secondhand one in.
> 
> Personally I'd look for 2nd hand one to import, after first checking a COC is available and my first point.


hi canoeman yes the easiest way if i can find a main dealer supplier in portugal is to go down that route, so far i have only found the bikes as used or nearly new, but i am sure someone somewhere must be importing them in new.
they are definately legal throughout the whole of europe the kit just makes for a more comfortable ride for the pillion passenger and also in the kit were full size mudflaps over the wheels to stop dirt kicking up all the time. i guess its because my other half would rather arrive clean and tidy than a bit dishevelled!!!
thanks again


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ask manufacturer, they should know who they supply


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Ask manufacturer, they should know who they supply


yes i will try that option thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

noserhodes said:


> yes i will try that option thanks


Hi, I'm looking at buying a new road quad in the UK and taking it to Porugal and leaving in a shed for use when I'm there. The advantage is that it will not need an MOT till 3years old so can run on UK insurance and tax till then. I don't know if that gets round your problem.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

coleio said:


> Hi, I'm looking at buying a new road quad in the UK and taking it to Porugal and leaving in a shed for use when I'm there. The advantage is that it will not need an MOT till 3years old so can run on UK insurance and tax till then. I don't know if that gets round your problem.


No you can't, the same rules apply to quads as cars, your only allowed to keep it in Portugal for 183 days in any 12 month period.

You can be fined for leaving the country without your vehicle, forced to remove it or possibly impounded.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

canoeman said:


> No you can't, the same rules apply to quads as cars, your only allowed to keep it in Portugal for 183 days in any 12 month period.
> 
> You can be fined for leaving the country without your vehicle, forced to remove it or possibly impounded.



But I already do, I have often left Portugal without my vehicle and NEVER has anyone commented or fined me and I think you'll find loads of others have done the same. To stay within the rule you only need cross an open boarder, my present road quad travels long distance on a trailer and has often crossed open boarders, no one has ever knowingly checked it into or out of a mainland European country.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry but you have this totally wrong, to stay within the rules yes you have to cross an open border but in practice a very difficult thing to achieve, it's 183 days in Portugal in any 12 month period and remainder out. 
From a UK DVLA perspective if you take it out for 12+ months then it is regarded as a Permanent Export and should be declared as such, so even if taxed and insured should be returned to UK before the 12 months is up.
If you actually told your UK insurers they wouldn't or are extremely unlikely to cover you. 

You can and others of course do what you want is it legal no, it's more luck that you haven't been caught, and if caught the onus is on you to prove it hasn't been in Portugal not on the GNR or Customs to prove it has been.


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

Can


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

southsussex said:


> Can


Sorry, please ignore above!


----------

